# Meyer plow



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hi folks, I have been having trouble with my plow bypassing under pressure to the left. I have installed new meyer fluid as per Chucks method from plow central also made sure i got all the air out of system. There is no visible fluid leaks. I can't push it physically back it takes load pressure to cause the release. Thanks in advance for your help.......mick


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

there's only one quick fix to your meyer plow dilema ---- buy a Fisher!!!

----------
Stephen


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

Mick,

Does your plow not power angle or is it that it won't pressure relief when you strike a solid object.

At any rate, don't triple your problems with a Fisher! (Fisher, of course, is short for "Fisher-Price")


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

when I am plowing the left plow cylinder comes in by itself. I have to keep adjusting it back to the right.......mick


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I thought Meyer owned fisher and it was there economy line ??....mick


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Theres a reason that there are no sites and forums dedicated to Fisher repair, unlike the Meyer sites, and thats because the Fisher doesnt need to be repaired. Its not afraid of the cold and working hard like the Meyer.

Why would anyone buy a plow with a bedspring holding the moldboard up<G>?

Bill


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

It sounds like your valve isn't going down all the way. This is probably because of small debris stuck in the left hydroturn valve. Remove the left magneto and take the valve out to be sure it pops in and out freely. Blow out the valve as it doesn't take but a small speck to hold it up.

As for those Fishers, you really don't ever repair those. (I don't think you repair anything from Fisher-Price, pretty much dispose of it when it breaks.)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

thanks lazer. I took both valves out and cleaned them also installed new seals in valves. I did a pressure test on valves my tester go's up to 80 lbs air pressure no leaks apeared. is there an adjustment for a safty release? I bought this plow 2nd handed and i wander if this guy made any adjustments that could cause this.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

sorry to offend all u myers fans out there but i used to have one and it was junk. We go with fisher now - although i could possibly have a new opinion in the spring since i just bought a brand new chevy and my fisher v-plow is on back order. the dealer gave me a myers v-plow to use in the mean time so we shall see how it prevails

----------
Stephen


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Don't even get me started with fisher. The way to go is Diamond it will take on a fisher and win any day. Only i do own 3 fishers a 10 fisher, and 2 v plows, and 10 diamonds. The reason is i hate the minutemount, but to get a v plow and 10 foot with the trip edge i had to get fisher. Diamond is still stronger than fisher.

Geoff


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

It probably is in your cross-over relief. I've never had one of those apart on a Meyer pump.

To others: Perhaps instead of buying a plow named after a toy or piece of jewelry or movie or supermarket, why don't you guys step up to the plate and buy a BOSS.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

There is no boss dealer in maine. If there was i might buy a boss v plow for my 550. Only a boss lacks a trip edge. Boss makes a good plow, just i don't believe in driving out of the state to buy a plow. Plus diamond and fisher are built in maine, support my fellow mainers.

Geoff


----------



## lawnman (May 19, 2000)

I agree with Lazer. The boss is the way to go. I do believe there is a dealer in Maine. Look at the Boss web site.

----------
spreble


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The boss dealer is 3 + hours away from me. I am not going to drive that far, when there are 6 fisher and diamond dealers in a 20 mins drive. I would rather buy fisher and diamond and support and maine company anyways.

Geoff


----------



## snowblade (Jan 4, 2000)

I just checked the Boss website, and there is a distributor for Maine. Here it is:
EQUIPMENT DEPOT
163 HILDRETH STREET
BANGOR, ME 04401
207-947-6148

Justin


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

yea bagor is 3+ hours away for me.

Geoff


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Geoff,

How about a snoway...Saw a new one the other day. Vplow, had a cute picture of a wolf in the middle!! Think it was called a Lobo.

I'll stick with my old 'fisher price'. Might take a little longer to hook up... But I'm used to it. Never cared for the minute mount setups. Didn't look much easier to hook up, and not as solid as old style.

Looked at a BOSS V last year. Hook up was sweet. Fast too...solid...but no trip edge. If it was a straight blade maybe.

Anyway...sounds like a pressure relief valve causing the Meyers problem. Not real familiar with their setup. I'm sure Chuck can tell ya!!

Dave


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Thats why i like Diamond. It's pull a way system gives you the best of both worlds. Here is how i do it on 10 trucks. In the fall i put the lift assembly or head gear on the trucks. Put plenty of water resistant grease on the slide in tubes, or you will have a hard time getting them out. Then when it snows just drive up to the blade and connect it to the truck. Just like the old style Fisher and Diamond. When your done plowing disconect the blade and park the truck. Then in april you can remove the lift assembly or head gear and put it in a shop. Just make sure in the fall to coat the head gear with grease, and electical connections with electic grease. Don't store a head gear or a pump in the basement or water will develope in the pump, that counts for any brand.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well not sure what is wrong with your pump, but all manufactures seem to make good plows. What counts is what works for you, and dealer support. If a meyer dealer is open at midnight during a storm, and your fisher dealer is no where to be found, then the meyer, even tho it may not be your preference, may be a better choice. WIth plowing equipment and trucks its not if but when it will break.
As far as the meyer v plow goes, forget it, they are junk, and meyer has recalled alot of them. Wait for the fisher, it is the most advanced v plow available(exception is western since they are essentially the same).
For you boss v plow fans, they make a good plow, but the moldboard trip just doesnt work with a v plow. In the scoop postion the plow cant trip, where as a trip edge design will. WHich by the way is what causes the meyer v plow to fail. To much stress on the center pivot, and they crack where the moldboard is welded to the center pivot hub.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## Lou (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm a Boss plow fan and you are right. The tripping mechanism really doesn't cut it when the plow is in the scoop position.

The Fisher-Price I had tripped the cutter edge all the time. On certian sites, (esp. gravel) it would leave the surface looking like an accordian. Have they improved this on the cutter edge trip design?

I used to have a Western V-Plow they built in 1990? (I think). They only sold a handful before BOSS patent infringement kicked in. I had 2 of the 3 sold in this area. They actually worked well, but boy did they feel flimsy.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

anyone have a fisher v-plow? how do they work? mine is on the way so we shall see how it works

----------
Stephen


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

when i changed fluid i flush the system with kerosene. I tried several things I saw in plow central with no luck yet. I am just watching for the post I havnt tried.......mick


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Well, here's your answer Mick. The crossover relief is either stuck, or adjusted incorrectly. They are factory set at 3800 psi. If the previous ower tightened or loosened the adjusting screw, trying to fix something else at one time, it's possible.
OPtherwise, it may just be stuck partially open, or the spring is broken. 
It's definitely what is causing your trouble.
Now servicing it, and adjusting it correctly is another story. You will need a pressure gauge, that goes up to 4000 psi to set the valve correctly. You'll obviously need to know where the valve is. It's a ball and spring, held in by a screw/bolt.
Not sure which pump you have, the E-47, or the newer, faster E-60. It makes a difference in me telling you where the valve is located. It's a pretty tedious procedure, calling for special tools, for removal of all the parts of the relief assembly. There are 11 pcs. all together, including O rings, discs, washers, etc. All the parts have to be dipped in hydraulic fluid when being reassembled. Let me know which pump you have, and I'll give you the details.

~Chuck

----------
Chuck's Chevy Truck Pages - Snowplowing Central
http://members.aol.com/csmith669/plowcentral.html


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

You can get a whole new pressure relief valve for 40 bucks from Central Parts. www.centralparts.com. I had to buy a new valve for my e 47 pump that powers my pull plow. The gasget started leaking, and i didn't want to take the valve apart so i bought a new valve for 40 bucks.

Geoff


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks guys. Chuck I have the E-47. I also have the schematic and parts list here. I own A repair business so I have the tools and pressure gauge also, just no expiriance with the angle block. I appreciate your help with this and look forward to getting your handbook!!!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

You may want to buy the Meyer service manual its like 5 bucks from central parts or angelos. It helps a lot when servicing pumps.

Geoff


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I have an appointment at the Meyer dealer on Friday hopefully it wont be to expensive.....mick


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The Meyer dealer checked all the presures and they was within specs. The next time I plowed it begain working to the left again. I took the valve out that I replaced the o-rings on last winter and 2 orings and 1 spacer was shot. I dont know what the guy did to blow them out but I replaced them and it works fine now. I shoud be able to give it a working out tonight as were expecting 6 to 12 inchs tonight and tomorrow here in northern Indiana. wooohooooo.........mick


----------

